# Broken leg [emoji26]



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Well my girls are in heat and the boys know it. Last night I found a little boy hanging in the gate by his back leg. I called my vet tech friend and she talked me through everything to do for his leg on a video chat (vet tech friends are good to have) She told me to leave leg splint on for four weeks. Then change it and leave on for 2 more weeks. 
Here's my poor little boy today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I had to keep.checkin on my buckling dailey. You dont want that wrap getting too tight. I also had to watch for swelling or mites under the wrap. My.boy also had to have a Thompson Shroeder type support. Hes great now. Good luck glad you have a good friend helping you!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I hope he heals fast!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I had to keep.checkin on my buckling dailey. You dont want that wrap getting too tight. I also had to watch for swelling or mites under the wrap. My.boy also had to have a Thompson Shroeder type support. Hes great now. Good luck glad you have a good friend helping you!


I've been checking on him probably to much lol. I feel so bad about it. I went and got some rugs and zip tied them to the top of the gate just in case someone else tries to jump the gate.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad you were able to get him all wrapped up. Hope it heals quickly for you! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are doing a great job! Its not your fault! I have no idea how Lightning injured himself.He went in to feed, and couldnt walk out. It was less than 5 minutes. I do understand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thompson Shroeder type support is best. 

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Update.
Pepper is doing great. I changed his wrap yesterday and everything looked good. He is now putting a little weight on his leg and jumping up on his back legs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad he is doing better, but he won’t if he continues to jump up and down on things. 😱


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> So glad he is doing better, but he won’t if he continues to jump up and down on things.


He's not jumping on things. He has nothing to jump on. He jumps up on me when I go in. I should have explained better sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. 😊


----------

